# What the?  Did furry go mainstream or something?



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Story time.
Well since I've come to this college I have a roommate that's a furry, a friend that's a furry.  One of my friends in one of my classes is a furry, who I'm about to ask out is a lurker furry and the dad's ex is a furry.
Statistically speaking if furry was still underground like the fandom claims this should not happen, the chances of this happen are so exponentially small that it would never happen.  The chances of this happening just once would 1/170 if furry wasn't mainstream.

My question is that how many furries have you met, not purposefully looking for other furries and given probability would you say the fandom is having a exponential growth that if the fandom has not gone mainstream, the growth rate means it is?


tl;dr: holy crap when did furry get this popular?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 23, 2011)

I've met a FAIR NUMBER OF THEM in college so far. By a fair number of them, I actually mean FAR TOO MANY OF THEM. I do agree it's more common than people seem to imply it is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I've met a FAIR NUMBER OF THEM in college so far. By a fair number of them, I actually mean FAR TOO MANY OF THEM. I do agree it's more common than people seem to imply it is.


 Statistically speaking these kinds of things should not happen if it was not mainstream.
Is it possible that furry is mainstream, however it is a fringe group?


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

Colleges generally mean intelligence.
Furries are generally pretty nerdy.
It makes sense.


----------



## Deo (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuckers are everywhere here. They packed into my dorm room watched movies, bitched about how shitty my TV is but didn't leave, and ate all my food.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> Colleges generally mean intelligence.
> Furries are generally pretty nerdy.
> It makes sense.


 However most furries are teenagers in high school.


----------



## Browder (Feb 23, 2011)

None at mine. We're too elitist for it I think.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 23, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Fuckers are everywhere here. They packed into my dorm room watched movies, bitched about how shitty my TV is but didn't leave, and ate all my food.


 
A pack of 10 20 40 furries crammed into my living room and started yiffing on the furniture. They broke a 10 dollar lamp priceless ming vase and killed raped my dog! It's true!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Browder said:


> None at mine. We're too elitist for it I think.


 Well I've been meeting them cause I don't believe in the furry closet, if someone asks I just say, "yeah I'm a furry, so?"


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> However most furries are teenagers in high school.


 
...who go to college in a few years? 

Point still stands. :l


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never met another furry around here, I guess we're to much of a hicktown. Or that my town's population is only a little over 1,000.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...who go to college in a few years?
> 
> Point still stands. :l


 Okay, now imagine how many furries you are thinking of and multiple it by 3.


Zanzi said:


> I've never met another furry around here, I guess  we're to much of a hicktown. *Or that my town's population  is only a little over 1,000.*


That would make sense the higher the population the higher the number of furries.


----------



## Deo (Feb 23, 2011)

Seriously there are like twenty of these fuckers around here. And today I met another. I was in the cafe getting some coffee and I see her drawing wolves all the fuck over her notes. i pause, and ask her if she knows about anthros. I get "OMFG R U A FURRY 2???" I nod, giver her Travis's FA page and leave. EVERYWHERE. But maybe that's just Iowa where farm kids are often closer to horses and dogs than to their peers (besti-lol-ity joke).


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay, now imagine how many furries you are thinking of and multiple it by 3.


 
What the hell are you talking about? I don't have an exact number; unlike you, I don't really feel the need to ask everyone I know if they share a hobby of mine.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

I have yet to meet a furry IRL other than a dude who was barely into it and we rarely ever brought it up.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a something...sort of like that. I originally had no other furries in my college, but someone noticed my notebook, they asked me about it, a week later, boom, three more furries and people start asking me stuff


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Seriously there are like twenty of these fuckers around here. And today I met another. I was in the cafe getting some coffee and I see her drawing wolves all the fuck over her notes. i pause, and ask her if she knows about anthros. I get "OMFG R U A FURRY 2???" I nod, giver her Travis's FA page and leave. EVERYWHERE. But maybe that's just Iowa where farm kids are often closer to horses and dogs than to their peers (besti-lol-ity joke).


 No it's here too, those fuckers are more common that the cockroaches that were initially infesting my apartment(thank god for raid).


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 23, 2011)

I may know one, but I'm surprised to find my new group of friends all know what a furry is. I've never had that before!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I may know one, but I'm surprised to find my new group of friends all know what a furry is. I've never had that before!


 See if one of them is?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> See if one of them is?


 Just because his friends know what furries are doesn't mean they could be furries.

All of my friends know what furries are and they all think furries are weird. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just because his friends know what furries are doesn't mean they could be furries.
> 
> All of my friends know what furries are and they all think furries are weird. :V


 That's what I thought about the guy in my tech success class.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No it's here too, those fuckers are more common that the cockroaches that were initially infesting my apartment(thank god for raid).


 
Raid will clear that furry problem up too, just dump a 5cc syringe of it into their drinks and before you know it you'll be furry free....Might wanna rent a dump truck though, clean up can be a bitch.

Anyways...Furries in college is not all too uncommon to be honest, the bigger the college, the greater likelihood of a larger furry population as well.  We have a college here in town and I know of....at least 2 furries in one of the dorm buildings.  At least I think they are furs, the amount of anthro art on their dorm room doors would suggest they indeed are.  I don't ask because it would conflict with something I don't EVER mix my furryness with.

I don't think you should be too surprised, if anything you should be happy.  If they aren't a bunch of furtards you may have found yourself a great group to hang around with.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I thought about the guy in my tech success class.


 Well I know 100% that none of my friends are furries and have no intention of ever joining the furfag fandumb.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I know 100% that none of my friends are furries and have no intention of ever joining the furfag fandumb.


 
Are you their only reference to it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I know 100% that none of my friends are furries and have no intention of ever joining the furfag fandumb.


 The way I found out he is a furry is that he had a nude jessicaelwood drawing.
I asked him if he is a furry and he said, "...er sorta"
I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Are you their only reference to it?


 They don't know that I'm a furfag. Except for one but he thinks I quit it.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They don't know that I'm a furfag. Except for one but he thinks I quit it.


 
You seem to have a bit of a negative look on it yourself, so I can see why they would be deterred. Though thats just what I'm thinking, I may be completely wrong XP


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You seem to have a bit of a negative look on it yourself, so I can see why they would be deterred. Though thats just what I'm thinking, I may be completely wrong XP


 I do have a rather negative view of the fandom, how can you not? There are so many problems with it; mostly around sex and how prevalent it is. However at the same time I've met quite a few awesome people in it and personally I'm not in it for sex.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do have a rather negative view of the fandom, how can you not? There are so many problems with it; mostly around sex and how prevalent it is. However at the same time I've met quite a few awesome people in it and personally I'm not in it for sex.


 
Because I'm a part of it. Most of you annoy me, but I would rather talk to you guys than people in a hume forum. As flawed as the fandom is, it's the kinks that make it fun. I mean, what would any of us do if we had no one to rage at?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Because I'm a part of it. Most of you annoy me, but I would rather talk to you guys than people in a hume forum. As flawed as the fandom is,* it's the kinks that make it fun.* I mean, what would any of us do if we had no one to rage at?


 I disagree with that. I would be much happier if the furfag fandom was filled with furries like the ones I know and didn't have weird sexual kinks. Even though the weirdo furries are fun to make fun of.

We have another thread for this discussion though. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 23, 2011)

CF, maybe your furfagginess infected them. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> CF, maybe your furfagginess infected them. :V


 It's a distinct possibility, when someone walks pasts me they start singing "The circle of life".


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually recall seeing some furry stuff when I went to japan. Obviously the nekos were more prevalent, but while I was sketching on the train a group of teenagers wearing cat tails and such began speaking to me in japanese and looking at my sketchbook. It was certainly an odd experience.


----------



## Deo (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Because I'm a part of it.


Because you're a part of it we should treat it like the VIP club? Uh, no. None of care that you are into furry. It does nothing to the status of furry or how entrenched in sickfuckery the fandom is just because you are a part of it. Heads up, no onw really cares. you d nothing to add to the cesspool and you do nothing to clean it up.



> As flawed as the fandom is, it's the kinks that make it fun.


 No again. Bestiality and pedophilia are atrocities.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Because you're a part of it we should treat it like the VIP club? Uh, no. None of care that you are into furry. It does nothing to the status of furry or how entrenched in sickfuckery the fandom is just because you are a part of it. Heads up, no onw really cares. you d nothing to add to the cesspool and you do nothing to clean it up.
> 
> 
> No again. Bestiality and pedophilia are atrocities.


This is amusing. Number one, I in no way indicated a preference of treatment, by establishing myself as a part of the fandom, I was not asking for anything, I was not expecting anything, I was making a statement. Your assumption would be funny if it were not so morbidly misplaced. so I assume that YOU think that being a part of something entitles you to other things? Whether you do or you do not I am disappointed regardless, because wither way you are a moron wither by assumption or your sense of entitlement.
 Number two, by kinks I refer to the flaws. Kink is defined as an irregularity or flaw in something. Perhaps it was not the best word to use so I wont ridicule you for your misconception.


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 23, 2011)

Hell, I posted in the universities thread for good measure, no luck yet.

although I agree, if this becomes mainstream I am scared for society.


----------



## Kibou (Feb 24, 2011)

I've met a few. The most memorable was this *really* hot goth chick I met. She was telling me how she was all into bondage and all that weird stuff. And when I said she had some strange fetishes she went down a list of all of them
Bondage...
Knives...
Whips..
then she said "fur suiting" and I was like "what!?"
It's always the pretty ones


----------



## Corto (Feb 24, 2011)

In real life, I've (thankfully) yet to met one of you freaks, but lately when playing TF2 in local servers the amount of national furries surprised me, if only because I honestly thought I was the only person in this God forsaken country to even know this was a thing.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No again. Bestiality and pedophilia are atrocities.


 
Neither one of which is a kink/fetish, at all :roll:


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I disagree with that. I would be much happier if the furfag fandom was filled with furries like the ones I know and didn't have weird sexual kinks. Even though the weirdo furries are fun to make fun of.
> 
> We have another thread for this discussion though. :V


 
Just gotta say, most of the furries you know probably DO have their fetishes/kinks, they just don't shout them from the fucking rooftops, like most furs do. Trust me, fetishism is prevalent beyond the fandumb; you're hard pressed to find ANYONE who doesn't have SOME kind of kink.


----------



## Icky (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for that goddamn story, CF.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Because I'm a part of it. Most of you annoy me, but I would rather talk to you guys than people in a hume forum.


If you have an actually, 100%, honest-to-goodness thing against people who aren't Furries, and would 10/10 times pick talking with Furry if given a choice than non-Furs (regardless of what the "Hume" forum is about), you should log off about now and start scheduling time with a psychiatrist.  Just a FYI.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Just gotta say, most of the furries you know probably DO have their fetishes/kinks, they just don't shout them from the fucking rooftops, like most furs do. Trust me, fetishism is prevalent beyond the fandumb; you're hard pressed to find ANYONE who doesn't have SOME kind of kink.


 That was my point. They're not stereotypical furries who have like 500 fetishes like vore or inflation that they use as an identity.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 24, 2011)

Regarding kinks, I think many people have weird kinks, its not exclusive to furrys, its for some reason furrys are more in your face with them. Perhaps its because if you're a furry you're probably going to have a more open and relaxed personality which would probably also mean you're into exploration, or at the very least talking more honestly, especially with other like minded people. (Although I make that statement on my own personal views, not based on any hard facts).

Regarding my furry'ness, I'd rather keep it separate to my work life and my family life, I was going to mention it to my friends but one day in another conversation one of them said to another friend "you're not one of those crazy furry's are you?", and since then I've not been very keen to mention it. Although I am continually dropping hints.

A couple of people I know I have suspicions are furry, both at work and friends. I should just grow some balls and ask.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Attaman said:


> If you have an actually, 100%, honest-to-goodness thing against people who aren't Furries, and would 10/10 times pick talking with Furry if given a choice than non-Furs (regardless of what the "Hume" forum is about), you should log off about now and start scheduling time with a psychiatrist.  Just a FYI.


 You mistake preference with prejudice


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 24, 2011)

The most prominent furry I know is... annoying. Let's leave it at that. I met her before I got into all this stuff, and it's a miracle that damn cat didn't scare me away from it.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> The most prominent furry I know is... annoying. Let's leave it at that. I met her before I got into all this stuff, and it's a miracle that damn cat didn't scare me away from it.


 
I'd ask what happened but I'm not sure I want to know. Do I?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You mistake preference with prejudice


 
My apology, I am use to people on here who say "I'd rather talk to furs than humans" being of the more... "rabid" style of preference (See:  The "Ew icky Humes").  Especially when they use Hume to discuss another forum.  I assume you can see how I made such a connection?


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> But maybe that's just Iowa where farm kids are often closer to horses and dogs than to their peers (besti-lol-ity joke).



Funny thing, I've never met a furry IRL, however judging by most people's opinions maybe that's a good thing. lol


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Attaman said:


> My apology, I am use to people on here who say "I'd rather talk to furs than humans" being of the more... "rabid" style of preference (See:  The "Ew icky Humes").  Especially when they use Hume to discuss another forum.  I assume you can see how I made such a connection?


 
Unfortunately. Thanks for admitting to it though, no harm no foul.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm still waiting for that goddamn story, CF.


 Short version my friend I didn't even know was a furry had me over  cause he had a spare ddr1 ram card, he was showing me his computer,  click and bam furry porn


00vapour said:


> Hell, I posted in the universities thread for good measure, no luck yet.
> 
> although I agree, if this becomes mainstream I am scared for society.


 Who's to say it isn't already and that the called "furry" closet keeps us from realising how many furries there actually are.
*edit*
shit I know that was a double post, completely unintentional.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> he was showing me his computer, click and bam furry porn



Wow, that's unfortunate, good thing he was with you and not his parents.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Wow, that's unfortunate, good thing he was with you and not his parents.


 Meh, atleast it wasn't freaky shit, it was just jessicaelwood stuff and some of tsampikos porn.


----------



## israfur (Feb 24, 2011)

I have met only one in person, all the rest online. xD


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Meh, atleast it wasn't freaky shit, it was just jessicaelwood stuff and some of tsampikos porn.


 
Well that's good, wouldn't want to get any freakier than regular furry porn now would we? Lol


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never met another furry face to face (excluding the visits to people I originally met online and all). Of course, I am sort of like HK and not very open about the hobby. I don't think anyone could even make a wild guess that I am furry from my outward appearance, or anything else. I have seen the occasional person wearing a tail, and I saw a minivan once with a paw print bumper sticker and the word "herm" in the middle of it. Can't think of that meaning anything else.


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Aethze, you're an Iowafag? Christ, where are all these Iowa furs coming from? Are we just hopping out of the soy and corn fields?


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, Iowan and proud

Oh and btw, is there any furmeets going on anytime soon that you know of Deo?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Aethze, you're an Iowafag? Christ, where are all these Iowa furs coming from? Are we just hopping out of the soy and corn fields?


 
Makes ya wonder what the corporate farmers are adding to the fields, doesn't it?


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, Altoona.



ArielMT said:


> Makes ya wonder what the corporate farmers are adding to the fields, doesn't it?


  Shhh, we don't talk about that. Didn't you see our god in "The Children  of the Corn"? Where do you think HE came from? But shhhhh you'll anger  him with your questions....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

How come there are no cool furfags in MD? My state sucks.


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come there are no cool furfags in MD? My state sucks.


 Move to Iowa. You can marry here you queer.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Move to Iowa. You can marry here you queer.


 I can marry here too.

Cause I'm not gay. >=[


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Move to Iowa. You can marry here you queer.


 
Really? I thought that the repubs already repealed that.


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Really? I thought that the repubs already repealed that.


 No. They made the Supreme Court Justices loose their jobs, but the law still stands. And with a democrat majority it's not going to happen anytime this year.

Also as for furmeets in Iowa I'd check with http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jhusky/ or http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dustyfoxy/


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Short version my friend I didn't even know was a furry had me over  cause he had a spare ddr1 ram card, he was showing me his computer,  click and bam furry porn



Wait, what? There was porn saved on a stick of RAM. IIRC RAM is only temporary memory.


None met out here in California, but I have seen a couple wearing tails hanging on bags or side belt loops. Doubt it's because they're furs, there's a million and a half animu fans here.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

You guys should move to the east coast. It's pretty awesome over here. and I need more cool people to hang out with...


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys should move to the east coast. It's pretty awesome over here. and I need more cool people to hang out with...


 
College is coming up for me, so who knows? :V


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No. They made the Supreme Court Justices loose their jobs, but the law still stands. And with a democrat majority it's not going to happen anytime this year.
> 
> Also as for furmeets in Iowa I'd check with http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jhusky/ or http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dustyfoxy/



Yeah I knew about the Justices, damn shame to see the judicial branch uprooted for something like that.

Also, I figure it probably would have been a good idea to check with Iowa Furs guy about it, facepalm for me, thanks though.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I am only a state below you HK and there doesn't seem to be any cool furs here either =P Perhaps it is the east coast that is the problem


----------



## Aethze (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys should move to the east coast. It's pretty awesome over here. and I need more cool people to hang out with...



I would, but I think I would miss all the corn.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Well I am only a state below you HK and there doesn't seem to be any cool furs here either =P Perhaps it is the east coast that is the problem


 I know a few cool furfags who live in VA.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know a few cool furfags who live in VA.


 
Do any of them happen to be in the Richmond/VCU area? I guess the ratio of furfag to normal people isn't skewed enough for me to be able to pick them out on the street yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2011)

Bando said:


> Wait, what? There was porn saved on a stick of RAM. IIRC RAM is only temporary memory.
> 
> 
> None met out here in California, but I have seen a couple wearing tails hanging on bags or side belt loops. Doubt it's because they're furs, there's a million and a half animu fans here.


 No he was showing what his own computer could do(quadcore) and accidentally clicked his porn folder.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Do any of them happen to be in the Richmond/VCU area? I guess the ratio of furfag to normal people isn't skewed enough for me to be able to pick them out on the street yet.


 I don't think so, and out of respect for their privacy I wouldn't say if they did. :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No he was showing what his own computer could do(quadcore) and accidentally clicked his porn folder.


 
Oh okay. That's still hilarious though, just one misclick gets him to his furry stash :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2011)

Haven't met any but I know there is at least one other at my college.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think so, and out of respect for their privacy I wouldn't say if they did. :V



Oh, alright..and that's fine. Was just curious. It's about as much information as what's in my little "location" section under my avatar . I'm sorry about Maryland being devoid of the cool furs. Maybe some other slutfoxes will move there and you all can make a little pack up or something. Like a wolf pack...only, less hetero.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Oh, alright..and that's fine. Was just curious. It's about as much information as what's in my little "location" section under my avatar . I'm sorry about Maryland being devoid of the cool furs. *Maybe some other slutfoxes will move there and you all can make a little pack up or something. Like a wolf pack...only, less hetero. *


 For the 100th time I am not a slut nor am I gay. >=[


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For the 100th time I am not a slut nor am I gay. >=[



You could have fooled me! 

I'm just jokin' with ya though. Carry on!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> You could have fooled me!
> 
> I'm just jokin' with ya though. Carry on!



Yes I know you're joking. :V

Now if you excuse me I have some sweaty man-sex to attend to.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 24, 2011)

I had one friend who was a furry as a teenager and I thought he was just strange.  MY how the tables have...shifted...slightly i guess.  Other then that, my one friend in college led me to people she knew that convinced to be on the site, but none of us indulge in the fandom beyond providing pictures for it.


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I know you're joking. :V
> 
> Now if you excuse me I have some sweaty man-sex to attend to.



Well what if you thought you knew I was joking, but really I wasn't and I know that you actually ARE a slutfox? In that case I'd have to take you man-sex comment seriously, and in that case I have to say..don't forget to swallow!


----------



## Taralack (Feb 24, 2011)

I have only met one furry at university as a coincidental accident, all other furries I know IRL are due to me actually meeting them at a furry event.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

They are all over out here, but I think that's just the Bay Area.

That's given I'm not in school or anything and there's not really any furries where I work.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 24, 2011)

This could possibly be a positive thing and i am sort of hoping for furries to be wherever i college at in a couple years.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 24, 2011)

And there are only 10 furs in the whole of new zealand.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it's still got a long way to go, but maybe that's because I live in Sweden. I knew one person who might have been into it, but that was in a college course for asspies, so that would explain a lot. Also, I'm not entirely sure because we never brought up the F word, but he would always gawk at a bunch of generic furry artists on deviantART like Tailsrulz, Chalo-San, Jessica Elwood and others.

Oh, and my sister might have discovered it. I have no idea how, because I sure as hell never mentioned anything about it to her. :[


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I hope that the mainstream furries will be more like "anthro art appreciators" and not "murry purry lifestylers" and all that crap related.


----------



## Lurk (Feb 24, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Seriously there are like twenty of these fuckers around here. And today I met another. I was in the cafe getting some coffee and I see her drawing wolves all the fuck over her notes. i * paws *, and ask her if she knows about anthros. I get "OMFG R U A FURRY 2???" I nod, giver her Travis's FA page and leave. EVERYWHERE. But maybe that's just Iowa where farm kids are often closer to horses and dogs than to their peers (besti-lol-ity joke).


 
Fixed


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 24, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> "anthro art appreciators"


 Oh god rofl, that was a good laugh.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 24, 2011)

No one at my school are furries. The general population doesn't know about it, but the nerds have a neutral opinion about it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 24, 2011)

I draw commisions at school, and nobody wants to order anything, it's just my MSPaint skills that suck. Is it because I'm furry, I need to know. Or is it because I hang out with fellow cheapskates. I NEED MONEY.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

I never met a furry IRL before, at least not that I know off.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> See if one of them is?


 
I seriously doubt they are, I have a hoodie with a fox tail and ears on the hood. The females of the group were probably told what a furry was, but didn't care much and they just think my hoodie is cute. The guys tease me about being a furry but I don't think they actually think I'm one, they just think I'm seriously weird.

I don't know, none of them seem socially awkward/ horny enough to be furries.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

I never met any other furries until I moved to Virginia...but it probably helps that there's a local group, lol.

Otherwise, I never advertised it growing up anyway. I was in the band of misfits as it was, didn't really feel the need to chalk that on there while I was at it.


----------



## Furr (Feb 24, 2011)

Sadly a lot of the real life furries I meet tend to be creepy fuckers. I met one on the bus who apparently lives across the street from me in an apartment complex. Once he determined that I was a furry he proceeded to assault me with his poorly drawn artwork. Me being a nice person tried to talk to him, however this he apparently took as we were BFF and tried to show me his porn (on a crowded public fucking bus!). So I practically ripped the stop cord out of the wall to signal my stop and tried to run for it. Yet the creepy fucker tapped my shoulder as I was trying to leave and says "Can I follow you home I want to show you something?" Creepiest fur _EVER!_ The only good thing is that my ninja skills has prevented him from determining where exactly I live.


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Lurk said:


> Fixed


 No. à² _à²


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2011)

i haven't seen a single furry in here, might be that there are none or then they're as good as me when it comes to hiding it.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

Not nearly enough active furs here. Just a handful on the meetup group.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> Colleges generally mean intelligence.
> Furries are generally pretty nerdy.
> It makes sense.


 
Implying even a few furries are remotely intelligent.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Story time.
> Well since I've come to this college I have a roommate that's a furry, a friend that's a furry.  One of my friends in one of my classes is a furry, who I'm about to ask out is a lurker furry and the dad's ex is a furry.
> Statistically speaking if furry was still underground like the fandom claims this should not happen, the chances of this happen are so exponentially small that it would never happen.  The chances of this happening just once would 1/170 if furry wasn't mainstream.
> 
> ...




6 people I met and didn't even mean to talk to them at all....Met them in bars/coffee shops and such. ( sounds like a hipster thing....ew... )

But yeah, truth.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Implying even a few furries are remotely intelligent.


 

WE are the derp, to resist derp is derpity. 

Derp.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Implying even a few furries are remotely intelligent.


 
I dunno about you but I'm pretty smart, and I'm a furry.  So I just took your logic and ran it over with my 45,000 pound work truck...Cause things just squish better when you use a big truck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> 6 people I met and didn't even mean to talk to them at all....Met them in bars/coffee shops and such. ( sounds like a hipster thing....ew... )
> 
> But yeah, truth.


 It wouldn't surprise me if hipsters start buying fursuits and that...
Oh wait already happened.
(and yes I have met hipster furries)


----------



## Blutide (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if hipsters start buying fursuits and that...
> Oh wait already happened.
> (and yes I have met hipster furries)


 
We are doomed.

But at the same time it doesn't bother me, if anything hipsters will just pass it like a fad....they will leave soon. ( and go back to pot ) :|


----------



## Blutide (Feb 24, 2011)

JDFox said:


> I dunno about you but I'm pretty smart, and I'm a furry.  So I just took your logic and ran it over with my 45,000 pound work truck...Cause things just squish better when you use a big truck.


 
You can't argue with that logic captain.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> We are doomed.
> 
> But at the same time it doesn't bother me, if anything hipsters will just pass it like a fad....they will leave soon. ( and go back to pot ) :|


 But they only leave something, when it goes mainstream.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But they only leave something, when it goes mainstream.


 
Fuck...well I guess we are stuck for them for a little then aren't we?

Bah...this sucks.


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 24, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I draw commisions at school, and nobody wants to order anything, it's just my MSPaint skills that suck. Is it because I'm furry, I need to know. Or is it because I hang out with fellow cheapskates. I NEED MONEY.



It's because of all the things you just mentioned... 

â†’ money and friends do not mix â†


----------



## Idlewild (Feb 24, 2011)

The only "surprise" furs I've met were here at college. The rest are people that I met at furmeets.

Overall, I haven't met very many others outside of furmeets and cons, but I can definitely see how the fandom is growing. I actually haven't noticed too many hipster furs, more scene/emo kids than genuine hipsters.


----------



## Mint (Feb 24, 2011)

A few years ago I discovered that one of the guys in my Tae Kwon Do class was a furry after finding his picture while browsing Pounced.org. Bit of a shock to say to the least.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never met a real furry. As far as I am concerned, none of you actually exist.


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 25, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Implying even a few furries are remotely intelligent.


 
 I'm good at _feigning_ intelligence. Or kind of surprising people by not being stupid, I can do that too.  For those who wonder about my bad experience... she was an m-to-f transsexual, with the kind of personality where she _knows_ she's needs to try hard to overcome the average schmuck's disgust to make friends, but tries WAY too hard to be "wacky". Like, 90% of her "jokes" are just internet memes without the context that makes them funny, and LOLrandom humor like impaling cookies on salt shakers. I've tried to be nicer to her now that I identify as a furry, but I don't think I can make up for the first year or so of shouting "YOU'RE NOT FUNNY" at her.  That, and the catgirl porn hanging on her walls is not tasteful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I have never met a real furry. As far as I am concerned, none of you actually exist.


 If I don't believe I exist does that mean I'm not real?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If I don't believe I exist does that mean I'm not real?


 Yes, yes it does.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes it does.


 ...Wait I believe in hologram theory... shit

Actually that is part of what I actually believe actually, I believe there isn't a "real" reality, but rather our own perceptual realities and the mechanical reality of the universe gives us a framework to each others perceptual reality.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 25, 2011)

Corto said:


> In real life, I've (thankfully) yet to met one of you freaks, but lately when playing TF2 in local servers the amount of national furries surprised me, if only because I honestly thought I was the only person in this God forsaken country to even know this was a thing.


 
You'd be surprised, but there already was a couple furry conventions down in South America, I think one was indeed in Chile, the other I read of was in Argentina. Nothing too big or important to deserve attention from the press.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> You'd be surprised, but there already was a couple furry conventions down in South America, I think one was indeed in Chile, the other I read of was in Argentina. Nothing too big or important to deserve attention from the press.


 I like your sig.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I like your sig.


 
And I like your avatar, it's classy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

On second thought it may actually be me making furries, a friend of mine was interested in furry so I told him about artspots.


----------



## Sarketch (Feb 25, 2011)

Iconically not so well known down here, although I have met a few furries within my college when I went there. 
Although they don't really engage in the active community. Maybe most people think that there isn't much of a casual meet life outside of conventions / internet?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 25, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I have never met a real furry. As far as I am concerned, none of you actually exist.



We take up space therefor we exisssst

whether we're real or not is completely questionable though


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd say it kind of depends where you are. Hardly anyone in my area even knows what a furry is let alone them actually being one.


----------



## Octa (Feb 26, 2011)

Going off of the prominence of furs in large colleges there are a good 18 or so of them at mine. In fact, we have a student organization that we call the Society of Anthropomorphic Art.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 26, 2011)

All we need is for someone to pick up and restart the American Journal of Anthropomorphics.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> All we need is for someone to pick up and restart the American Journal of Anthropomorphics.


 
Make it the International Journal of Anthropomorphics while at it.


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

A TON of them are still in the closet, but yeah they're a lot more common than  you'd think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> All we need is for someone to pick up and restart the American Journal of Anthropomorphics.


 Oh hey that falls right within my degree.
Hmmm
Maybe when I finish.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> A TON of them are still in the closet, but yeah they're a lot more common than  you'd think.


Why do furries feel the need to even have a closet?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh hey that falls right within my degree.
> Hmmm
> Maybe when I finish.


 



 AJA #4, January 1997, the last published issue still available.  That is one of the best-looking periodical covers I've ever seen.  Inside are artist contact/bios and portfolio samples.  The biggest downer is that it includes artists who don't (or didn't) consider themselves furries as well as those who do.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> All we need is for someone to pick up and restart the American Journal of Anthropomorphics.


 I have volume 3 of that, so I demand you all worship me. :V


----------



## Evauk (Feb 26, 2011)

I live in Wyoming. It seems most of you have a college with a higher furry population then what is currently in existence here. I have not met any furballers in r/l past those I first met online. Though I have met some I have a good sneaking suspicion of being such. Someday I may ask. For now most my friends are stuck on the stereotype that is the fandom, several stopped talking to me thinking I was a yiffing idiot.

Anyways, we shall see just how many we have soon enough with Wyo's first fur meet up. Yes, we will be taking horses as a means of travel, and our fur activities do include churning butter and rounding up cattle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> AJA #4, January 1997, the last published issue still available.  That is one of the best-looking periodical covers I've ever seen.  Inside are artist contact/bios and portfolio samples.  The biggest downer is that it includes artists who don't (or didn't) consider themselves furries as well as those who do.


 What I was saying was that the job I am looking for after I graduate is going to be in the magazine industry.
So I could bring it back after I graduate.


----------



## Octa (Feb 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What I was saying was that the job I am looking for after I graduate is going to be in the magazine industry.
> So I could bring it back after I graduate.


 Nothing wrong with that. Got something you want to do, do it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Got something you want to do, do it.


 What I have been thinking of doing for the longest time is making a furry art site, except a professional one.
Basically it would have free accounts and that for regular users, but a professional subscription service that you would be able to make a online professional portfolio for your artwork.
Also video support.
A print service that unlike DA most of the money would go to the artist and the rest would cover the costs and only about a 5% profit margin.  Unlike how DA's is fucking expensive and most of the money goes to DA and the artist only makes a small profit.
The magazine would be talent based and be fucking hard to even get your art in, the artist would make a profit per magazine sold.
The magazine itself you would be able to buy one issue or set up a subscription.
Also the site would have a merchant account.


----------



## CatWaffles (Feb 26, 2011)

I live in Los Angeles and all I see are hobos. Can hobo's be furries?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2011)

CatWaffles said:


> I live in Los Angeles and all I see are hobos. Can hobo's be furries?


 If they use all their money for commissions, yes.


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2011)

In the small community college I attended, I met like... five furries.

One of them I found because he had sewed "Furry Pride" on his jacket, and screamed it when he saw the little keychain tail I made for my bag, and ran up to me and gave me a high five. XD

The second one was a creepbag, and I ended up consulting the cops because he was stalking me and had weapons. 

The third, fourth, and fifth ones were just people that were hanging out with the first one.


----------



## Octa (Feb 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If they use all their money for commissions, yes.


 I feel like your referring to a real individual Lupine*cough*assassin*cough*


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 26, 2011)

Bir said:


> In the small community college I attended, I met like... five furries.
> 
> One of them I found because he had sewed "Furry Pride" on his jacket, and screamed it when he saw the little keychain tail I made for my bag, and ran up to me and gave me a high five. XD
> 
> ...



They're aren't many furries here... The one I was friends with has a gf and eh whatever he don't talk to me and we got into arguments So I know no one here


----------



## Lewi (Feb 27, 2011)

Never happened to me. Maybe because here in England, people are too bothered about tea and crumpets to go on the internet.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't had met a "surprise furry" at Full Sail yet, though I do wonder about some of the Game Dev kids... xD. Other than that I only personally know one fur here in Florida, and he's awesome! He doesn't do the whole "Look at me I'm a fur" bit like some that people run into, and the only other furs I've ran into where the hipster ones that are annoying as all hell.


----------



## DigitalFur (Feb 28, 2011)

Most children of the 80s are furs, we had no choice with Thundercats, Biker Mice and all the rest  so I've always found it pretty common 



Lewi said:


> Never happened to me. Maybe because here in England, people are too bothered about tea and crumpets to go on the internet.


I do fancy a cuppa


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder whether I can accurately determine if people are furry or not.


----------



## tonecameg (Mar 1, 2011)

of the 10 people I talked to and befriended in highschool and none were furries, the closest being someone who sometimes drew anthro art and doesn't care or know much about the fandom


----------



## rain-hatchett (Mar 8, 2011)

Not many furs in my area. I'm in a tiny little town in the mountains. I've met only a couple of furs in person.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 8, 2011)

DigitalFur said:


> Most children of the 80s are furs, we had no choice with Thundercats, Biker Mice and all the rest  so I've always found it pretty common
> 
> 
> I do fancy a cuppa


 Biker Mice was a 90's cartoon. >:[


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally haven't met any furries but all my friends are like "Your a furry? I have like 20 furry friends!" so I'm just kind of like >.> and yes hipsters are getting into being furries. The only reason I don't have a problem with it is because I have de-hipsterized some of my friends and now they are actually decent people. Although for each time I de-hipsterized one of my other friends became hipsterized.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2011)

I did not know of other furries in this country until yesterday.
I was chatting with a classmate and saw his blog... which linked to FA. It turned out he is an ex-furry.
And then we spoke, and then he spoke to a furry friend of his... and then his friend asked me to join this country's online furry community... I'm so astonished I still have to wrap my head around his proposal.


----------



## Octa (Mar 8, 2011)

Sef Highwind said:


> Haven't had met a "surprise furry" at Full Sail yet, though I do wonder about some of the Game Dev kids... xD. Other than that I only personally know one fur here in Florida, and he's awesome! He doesn't do the whole "Look at me I'm a fur" bit like some that people run into, and the only other furs I've ran into where the hipster ones that are annoying as all hell.


 Oh man, combining hipster with furry is just asking for an epic disaster. But, you know, who are we to judge they probably heard of it before it was even a thing.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2011)

What exactly is a hipster?
Some sort of subculture that tries to be edgy and different at all costs?
Have they got a bad image too?

Sorry for this being off-topic.


----------



## Octa (Mar 8, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> What exactly is a hipster?
> Some sort of subculture that tries to be edgy and different at all costs?
> Have they got a bad image too?
> 
> Sorry for this being off-topic.


It is off topic, but I'll be happy to supply you with some fun reading material/subject images. http://www.latfh.com/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(contemporary_subculture)


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 8, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> It is off topic, but I'll be happy to supply you with some fun reading material/subject images. http://www.latfh.com/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(contemporary_subculture)


 
So the answer is "yes". It sounds as if they were desperate about it. But I bet there are hipsters that don't show-off.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sorry but you have entertained me for hours with the fist link.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 8, 2011)

Furries didn't go mainstream, the internet did. In the past few years, all us bored teenagers who found the fandom in the last decade have been reaching college age and realizing we aren't quite the special snowflakes we thought we were.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 10, 2011)

The only furry I arbitrarily met was a girl back in high school. I saw her wearing a tail around one day. 

I didn't say anything or introduce myself though. She was heavy into smoking pot and was in special ed. class. XC


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 12, 2011)

The furry fandom will most likely go mainstream just as how other fandoms before have (like Star Trek, Starwars, Steampunk, etc.)


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Mar 12, 2011)

I was surprised when i found out some one who used to go to school with me was furry. That was a rare chance considering the state and town.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

My best friend turned out to be a fur and ran into two at school but I don't think it's mainstream dude, hell I had a pretty bad ass wallpaper that
had anthros and for the most part, no one knew what that was, let alone said anything about it.


----------



## bjornpolar (Mar 13, 2011)

In all of the people you meet, its pretty likely to find one or two. No one I know has even heard of Furs, except for the occasional CSI or Tyra Banks fan. Or whatever other shows with Furs on it.

And I've pretty much converted 4 of the 8 people I have fully explained Furries to. You just have to explain it in the right way. Statistics don't lie, but liars use statistics.


----------



## kayby (Mar 14, 2011)

I have literally only physically met one other furry in my life so... idk?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 14, 2011)

Sef Highwind said:


> Haven't had met a "surprise furry" at Full Sail yet, though I do wonder about some of the Game Dev kids... xD. Other than that I only personally know one fur here in Florida, and he's awesome! He doesn't do the whole "Look at me I'm a fur" bit like some that people run into, and the only other furs I've ran into where the hipster ones that are annoying as all hell.


 
Two of my friends who go to fullsail are furries, they live in a little college living space like....down the street from it too, there was a third but he moved away.

Then there's two furries that went to my old school.

I met about 5 just wondering around.  there's a surprising amount of growth, if you ask me.

:'D florida furs ftw.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw a few furries at the metro station this afternoon.

One of them was wearing ears and a tail, doing... stuff. To seem cute/naive.

Naturally, I yelled "FURRY MARICON >:U" making emphasis on both words. He and his friends did turn their heads with a rather uncontent look on them, no one else did. Except for me, I spied them with my right eye for a few seconds, then I could overhear them say something about... being furries.

Not only one, but a small group of them. I find that quite unbelieveable, since most people around here ignores what happenes on the wild, wild internet.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember when my only experience with RL furs was a handful of people in High School. There were perhaps 4 or 5 of us.

Then...oh god...then when I got into college I accidently turned Zeke into a furry. Then we met another furry. Now I'm pretty certain we know of at least 70 local ish...and and expect half of them to show up each time we have a meet.

To be honest I don't think furry is quite mainstream yet. It is however much more common that many of us would first suspect. Breaking down the whole furry closet myth allows for rather interesting possibilities. Then you realize you are not as alone as you thought.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 15, 2011)

It's not so popular that it attracts large *local* conventions like the anime crowd does, but there are a fair few. I don't think it will ever get as big as some mainstream fandoms, though. It's like the tech community where there will always be social rejection.


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

To my knowledge, I've never met another furry in the real world...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2011)

Luca said:


> To my knowledge, I've never met another furry in the real world...


 Maybe if you stopped hiding with your secret identity?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 15, 2011)

someone said:
			
		

> http://www.latfh.com/page/1



It feels less like hipsters are an actual thing and more a concept that encompasses everything society finds weird. When looking through the above link, all I saw were pictures of people who looked nerdy, emo or gay.

To date, I've never met anyone who would join a fandom, listen to music, or peruse art with the sole reasoning that "it's obscure". I'm pretty sure this is just a term we made up to give ourselves a new group to make fun of.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> It feels less like hipsters are an actual thing and more a concept that encompasses everything society finds weird. When looking through the above link, all I saw were pictures of people who looked nerdy, emo or gay.
> 
> To date, I've never met anyone who would join a fandom, listen to music, or peruse art with the sole reasoning that "it's obscure". I'm pretty sure this is just a term we made up to give ourselves a new group to make fun of.


 its aa group of people who center themselves on trust funds and being bizzare.


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Maybe if you stopped hiding with your secret identity?


 
I can't do that. The witness protection agency told me never to break my cover or the Russian mafia will try to kill me again...

>_>
<_<


----------



## MyWarpedRealities (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never met another furry at all,then again I'm still young so that isn't surprising


----------



## Tanginello (Mar 15, 2011)

I met (and did my very best to avoid) a couple furries in high school; they were the typical weirdo nerd fetishists and they were *~*totally cramping my style, man*~* so I just did my best to avoid them.

I've met one other furry here at my university and she is everything you could never want in a person: has a terrible crap webcomic, can't draw at all, acts like an internet celebrity, is hella awkward to hold a conversation with. 
I guess I know one other guy here who likes to draw furry art, so I guess that would make him a furry too, but he's involved in a lot of "sex subcultures".

Most people these days know what furries are, though. It's not like we're some kind of weirdo cult no one has heard of. Internet culture and pop culture are synonymous in the college age group so furries are no longer some great mystery/horrible secret, for better or for worse.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 22, 2011)

also, there are furry hats and tails and all that fucking shit in hot topics and spencers EVERYWERE...in my town at least. wtf man


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

ChickO'Dee said:


> also, there are furry hats and tails and all that fucking shit in hot topics and spencers EVERYWERE...in my town at least. wtf man


 
I feel like Spencers is an old persons Hot Topic....I feel that they should both just burn to the ground......


----------



## Basque (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm jealous of the people who seem to be finding other members of the fandom in their local areas. I move around frequently an I've never found any furries near me. Granted that might have something to do with me not actually bringing it up in public at all.

Furry is definitely more mainstream in that shows like The Simpsons and American Dad feel its safe enough to make jokes about them (i.e, they think enough of their audience will know about them to get the joke). Since the term mainstream is ill-defined I can't make a more definite statement than that.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2011)

I just recently found out my best friend whom I met in 11th grade (about three years ago) was a furry. I've suspected it for a while after seeing a topless female furry bunny in his FaceBook photos which was apparently an accident, but I never asked or anything, but I just decided to just ask him already not caring how bold and random of a question it was and it was via YouTube private message as we were already talking about something else. I said "Hey Walter are you a furry?" and he said "y yes i am". He also said he's never heard of FA before when I asked if he had an FA so I linked him there and he signed up and forgot his user-name ._.

But anyway, besides that, no I have never met another furry in real life, intentionally or unintentionally, and I don't think I ever will due to how anti-social I am and whatnot; I barely have any real life friends and never hang out with any of them anymore. I think the chances are slim to none, but who knows?


----------



## llcooljoey (Mar 22, 2011)

well since I've never met another furry in real life it's still underground to me, but I guess I DO live in a small town were being different gets you shunned.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

I have met a couple, but they were looking for me. lol.
Anyways, I haven't met too many furries. Maybe it is a college thing.


----------



## whillieyum (Mar 22, 2011)

As many other people have said, I have found my university to have a pretty large number of furries.

I am a freshman and I have met at least 5 and that is without any type of advertising or anything. Granted, I am in a pretty fur-tastic major (animation).

Still, the members I've met are not in my major.

I think you are correct in saying there are more than it is generally believed there are.


----------



## Otto042 (Mar 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> tl;dr: holy crap when did furry get this popular?


 
Crap...  Its too popular now.  I'm leaving forever!  *gets on fixed gear and rides off into the sunset*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2011)

They're everywhere, man. I can't even turn around without seeing somebody looking at some hilarious porn on their friggin iPhones.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

I never looked at porn on my Iphone, because I had a blackberry storm 2  >:3


----------



## Blutide (Mar 23, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I never looked at porn on my Iphone, because I had a blackberry storm 2  >:3


 

Oh ho ho!

Trendsetter man......look at this ^



* joke


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 23, 2011)

To quote Uncle Kage: "Furries are where Star Trek was thirty years ago."

Meaning when Trekkies appeared, people thought they were strange. Now they have gone mainstream.
Furries, although still considered strange by the pubilc, will ultimately go mainstream.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 23, 2011)

With this, 







and 






both Simpsons and American Dad having featured furries I guess it's already going pretty much mainstream. Maybe not in the meaning of 'everyone and their granny is a furry' but more in how many people know of furries.

You know what they say in Hollywood, you ain't much if you havent been in Simpsons.

(Actually i've only heard one actor say that I have no idea of others in Hollowood agree or not.) 

But yeah, now we can rub shoulders with the other famous people who've starred in the Simpsons. Yay. n stuff.


----------



## Asani (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not too sure about it going mainstream to the point of it being marketed in stores, but I have seen a few more furs pop up around my area ;P


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> You know what they say in Hollywood, you ain't much if you havent been in Simpsons.


 Well played darfoxx, well played indeed.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Mar 27, 2011)

I know 2 of them, Mark my editor and a personal friend named Desmond.


edit: I have a theory, furrs tell friends about the fandom, they tell more people who tell more people, and it continues until famous people and T.V personalities give it the wrong spin, than the misinformed people tell people the stereotypes and either they avoid it or are into that sort of thing and thusly, reenforce the stereotypes. Also, Iv seen furrs on C.S.I before, the episode is called "Furr and Loathing" I believe in case you want to see for yourselves unless I am mistaken. So with that, Grey out.


----------



## Distauryer (Mar 27, 2011)

I've met quite a few since I live in a large city and I go to Super Smash Bros Brawl tournaments. I knew a few furries in middle school and a few in high school, and I've met quite a few furries IRL from brawl tournys. That's pretty common though considering it's a game with Fox, Wolf, Sonic, Lucario, etc. Most of the furries I met in middle and high school were pretty weird and either wore ears/tails to school, or were annoying, but most of the ones I've met at tournys are pretty normal.


----------



## BlueBirdMae (Mar 31, 2011)

No, not mainstream. But it is common for people in a fringe community to be active in multiple fringe communities. So, I might not be at a furry or anime event, but if it is a fandom or con of some sort the chances of finding people who are furry increases. 

Also, it depends on the context. It is common for many art schools to have many people who draw anthro art, even though they might not be familiar with the fandom. Creative subcultures usually attract a variety of nonmainstream people.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not quite mainstream but there's a few more than before of course.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

I never meet any furrys around here... I don't know if they know or don't know about it. I have told it to some closest friends though they found it ok, But in generally don't know any other one. I would like to meet someday though


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude, I can tell you right now, Furry ain't mainstream. When I meet another furry in Alabama. Then I'll take that back.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Dude, I can tell you right now, Furry ain't mainstream. When I meet another furry in Alabama. Then I'll take that back.


 
yeap same here  i don't believe its mainstream either.


----------



## MrChriddof (Mar 31, 2011)

Haven't met any out of the internet.
One of my friends could well be a furry, but I haven't asked her yet.


----------



## Octa (Mar 31, 2011)

Garfang said:


> yeap same here  i don't believe its mainstream either.


 I don't believe it is mainstream yet, but it's growth is undeniable.


----------

